# javadoc-problem



## clemensk (10. Jan 2005)

grüß euch,

ich hab ein kleines problem mit dem javadoc ...

ich hab einige klassen, größtenteils ohne zugriffsmodifizierer (also package/friendly access) ... javadoc weigert sich, mir diese methoden auch zu listen, selbst wenn ich im eclipse die option wähl, dass alle (auch private) elemente angezeigt werden sollen!
sobald ich protected/public als zugriffsmodifzierer verwend, wird das ganze korrekt dokumentiert ... mit private bzw. ohne modifier gehts nicht!

hat jemand eine ahnung, woran das liegen bzw. wie ich es umgehen könnte?

danke für alle antworten


----------



## clemensk (13. Jan 2005)

hat denn keiner irgendwelche ideen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2005)

mein Eclipse zeigt mir bei der Javadoc erzeugung vier radiobuttons

private
package
protected
public

=> funktioniert wenigstens package? Du musst natürlich alle deine Klassen vorher bei der Auswahl aufnehmen??

BTW: package scope dinge werden normalerweise nicht in die API dokumentation aufgenommen, weil sie von Klassen ausserhalb des jeweiligen packages überhaupt nicht genutzt werden können

ggf. solltest du für jeden scope eine eigene Javadoc erzeugen


ansonsten rufs mal von der Console auf

javadoc .... -private

geht das, d.h. liegt der Fehler bei Eclipse?


----------



## clemensk (13. Jan 2005)

mein problem hat sich soeben gelöst ...
hab aus versehen ein sch*** night-build installiert gehabt ... hab jetzt eine stable drauf, läuft bestens


----------

